# Power Exam Practice Problems



## cdcengineer (Apr 4, 2010)

Alright... So I've done the Camara practice problems and practice exam.

I also did a number of chapters homework from Power Systems Analysis (by Grainger).

Done with homework from Chapters in Intro to Electric Power Systems (Goetze) and a number of machinery problems from my college coursework from 15+ years ago.

I also completed the NCEES Practice work..

Does anyone have a source they might recommend for mock practice exams? I know there are no actual practice tests out there, but the NCEES stuff was very helpful. It would be nice to have (2) or (3) more mock exams with 80 questions solvable in (8) hours.

A couple of leads would be greatly appreciated. Preferably something which can be purchased online since shipping time may now cut into remaining study time.

Thanks to all


----------



## MSEE_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> Alright... So I've done the Camara practice problems and practice exam.
> I also did a number of chapters homework from Power Systems Analysis (by Grainger).
> 
> Done with homework from Chapters in Intro to Electric Power Systems (Goetze) and a number of machinery problems from my college coursework from 15+ years ago.
> ...



I think you did your part, I think it would be helpful if you make summary sheets for different branches for the power engineering, I would classify those as:

1) NEC

2) Power System Engineering

3) High Voltage Engineering

4) Lighting Engineering (it's an equation or 2, no biggy)

5) Electrical Machines and Transformers

6) Power System Protection

7) Power Electronics

Make summary sheets with equations for items 2-7, will make solving faster during the exam and will make you more sure of yourself as you do them.

The other thing, I would suggest is re-solve the NCEES book but work on your time and accuracy; put it that way, the faster you finish the problems you know the more relaxed you'll be with the problems you don't know cause you'll have time, cause believe me there will always be problems that you don't know.


----------

